# 1979 528i For Sale *See Classifieds*



## rrsandmn (Jul 5, 2010)

Beautiful well kept 1979 528i. 95,000 miles. All original. Original Owner with all original purchase documents and Garage kept. Original White paint with pinstripe. Blue Leather interior with age related breakdown of the Leather. Original Blaupunkt Stereo. Dash, Console, Glovebox (with original Flashlight) all in pristine condition. Original Trunk Tool kit intact along with Jack and Tire Iron. Full size spare tire (BMW spoke wheel). New A/C, Muffler and Tires. Front Drive link replaced with factory part. New Brake booster. Body has minor flaws but never any bodywork. White Vinyl Headliner has oxidation discoloration around the metal rear seat belt brackets. Carpeting both front and rear as well as rear window deck carpet in excellent condition. Brakes in working condition but due for replacement soon (Brake Service light on). Vehicle runs well and passed California smog and is ready for sale to a good home.
$8,000 or best offer


----------



## rrsandmn (Jul 5, 2010)

*Help finding good home for 1979 528i*

Not getting the views or interest that I had hoped for on my 1979 528i for sale in classifieds. Anyone out there know where I can list this gem and get more exposure? I am avoiding the sites that will bring buyers that won't appreciate all that this 528i is and I also want this vehicle to go to someone who cares about these classics. 
Thanks!


----------



## aamerift2019 (Dec 10, 2019)

do u still have this


----------



## rrsandmn (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry the 1979 528i has been sold


----------



## cwspan (Oct 26, 2006)

*Old Member*

Try listing it on https://bringatrailer.com/auctions.:)


----------

